# Mylo is six months old!



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

Can't believe it! It has gone so quick.










Cheers
Phil


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

very handsome x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous  Which breeder is he from? Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww look how much he has changed


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is gorgeous!! What a lovely colour he is too,is he an english miniature?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

He is beautiful


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

what a cutie pie


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

His colouring is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Gorgeous! makes me miss lady's shaggy hair even more


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

mandym said:


> He is gorgeous!! What a lovely colour he is too,is he an english miniature?


Yes his is, working cocker with a minature.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Gorgeous  Which breeder is he from? Best wishes, Karen.


We got him from a smaller family breeder on the
Congleton Macclesfield road. His birthday is Christmas Eve.
We caught him last night, he had jumped on to the kitchen counters somehow! 

Cheers
Phil


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

He's lovely


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hes lovely - can't believe how big hes got!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's lovely, fab colour x


----------



## Evie Wilson (Feb 19, 2011)

triops said:


> We got him from a smaller family breeder on the
> Congleton Macclesfield road. His birthday is Christmas Eve.
> We caught him last night, he had jumped on to the kitchen counters somehow!
> 
> ...


He looks just like Evie! it would be good if they could meet up. has he calmed down with the nipping now?


----------

